# SNR Levels



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

After working fine for five weeks, my Bolt stopped receiving any channels.

I tried everything, including running a new coax line, getting a new CableCard, etc.

Still no luck.

TiVo said my SNR levels are too low. QAM 64 they are between 9-15, and for QAM 256 they are about 19-22. At least according to what Bolt diagnostics say.

I had a Verizon technician come over and check everything. According to them, everything is fine. They put in a Verizon box and the channels came in fine. They showed me the SNR as per VZ box reading, and they were 40-41.

What do I do? My Bolt is beyond the return period on Best Buy. Is it a bad Bolt? Do I scrap Tivo altogether and go with Verizon boxes?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Sounds like a bad Bolt. The choice is yours to replace or go with VZ boxes.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

If you're paying monthly or annually then you can get it replaced from TiVo for $49.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

I would prefer TiVo rather than Verizon boxes because:

1- I love TiVo (when it works) for its interface and features.

2- I save money long term vs renting Verizon boxes.

I will call TiVo later today again to see if they are willing to replace.

My Bolt is the one that had one year of service include, with now a little over 10 months left.

The "issue " is that I don't know for sure if the replacement will have no same issue. I don't know whether my Bolt unit is bad, Verizon signal is faulty, etc. Everithing is unsure at this point...


----------



## alevenso (May 9, 2016)

the fact that it worked fine for 5 weeks tells me its a faulty Bolt - Verizon would not do anything to their lines that would effect your signal that way -


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

After my call today with TiVo (this is now becoming part of my daily routine), and after they initiated a three way call with Verizon, it was determined that Verizon will mail me an amplifier.

I received the order confirmation via email, and nothing looks like an amplifier to me. Copy/paste from the order confirmation:

Order details:
CABLE-COAX PATCH CONNECTOR 6' JPLUS6T72SE-VZ = 1 x $0.00
PDI 2 WAY SPLITTER(5-1675 MHz MoCA 2.0) = 1 x $0.00

Am I wasting my time?


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

thyname said:


> After my call today with TiVo (this is now becoming part of my daily routine), and after they initiated a three way call with Verizon, it was determined that Verizon will mail me an amplifier.
> 
> I received the order confirmation via email, and nothing looks like an amplifier to me. Copy/paste from the order confirmation:
> 
> ...


Funny you should mention a bad signal, I just had my ONT fail with a poor signal, only difference was I was able to get my hands on a recently calibrated piece of test gear that confirmed for me without a doubt the problem was VZ, My signal was reporting a MER of 31, 34 should be the minimum, and was 41 when the ONT was replaced, my two Roamios got occasional pixelation but my premier was unwatchable. I think the repair guy was amazed at the meter, it was a lot nicer than his  Unfortunately I had to return it the next day 

In your case I suspect you have a bad bolt, I have no reason to think that VZ tech would lie about the signal reading he got on his meter.

Regarding an amplifier, VZ FiOS is different than a signal that you get from the cable company where the signal is generated someplace outside of your home. In your case with FiOS the signal is generated on the ONT which is either outside, in your basement or garage which would make the signal in your home be at acceptable levels to start with.

I would suggest you wait a day call TiVo back, tell them you got your "amplifier" and it made no difference and VZ had already been out and confirmed that the signal was well within spec plus their tech showed you that the signal was good with one of their cable boxes.

In a nutshell

1) VZ tech has no reason to lie about the signal strength
2) if the signal really had a SNR of 21 then the VZ box wouldn't work either
3) amplifiers are unnecessary in the FiOS world

-TL


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Time_Lord said:


> Funny you should mention a bad signal, I just had my ONT fail with a poor signal, only difference was I was able to get my hands on a recently calibrated piece of test gear that confirmed for me without a doubt the problem was VZ, My signal was reporting a MER of 31, 34 should be the minimum, and was 41 when the ONT was replaced, my two Roamios got occasional pixelation but my premier was unwatchable. I think the repair guy was amazed at the meter, it was a lot nicer than his  Unfortunately I had to return it the next day
> 
> In your case I suspect you have a bad bolt, I have no reason to think that VZ tech would lie about the signal reading he got on his meter.
> 
> ...


Much appreciated. Very well laid out.

That certainly looks like the splitter I already have. It seems like the Verizon tech had a good handle on TiVo BS.

I will do exactly as you say. I will probably get the "amplifier" on Friday, and call TiVo on Saturday.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Update: the "amplifier" came. It was just a splitter, so I did not even bother.

Called TiVo and they are mailing me a replacement. I paid $200, which they will reimburse me in full when they receive my existing Bolt, to be returned in the same box they are shipping the replacement.


----------



## global_dev (Mar 15, 2010)

my ont recently failed too. it took 3 fios phone tech/csrs and 2 service calls before they finally checked the ont. my synptoms were several channels with low snrs or no signal, but sone fine.

first they blamed cable card, then bolt but 2 new cable cards and 3 tivos ( 2 premieres) all had same issue. then they blamed splitter and coax and reset ont. it worked for a day. then they brought out a signal meter and tested it at the tv and ont and poor signal was same. new ont fixed everything.


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

thyname said:


> Update: the "amplifier" came. It was just a splitter, so I did not even bother.
> 
> Called TiVo and they are mailing me a replacement. I paid $200, which they will reimburse me in full when they receive my existing Bolt, to be returned in the same box they are shipping the replacement.


I'm sure I don't have to remind you but make sure you retain the tracking number for the returned unit... just saying...


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Update:

Received the Bolt replacement today. After the usual updates, swapping CableCard and chatting with Verizon Direct to pair it, it works great! SNRs in upper 30s in every channel, and channel strength at 90-92.

So after all, TiVo unit problem. I wasted lots of time and money (Verizon charged me $135 for the tech visit), until finally TiVo decided to mail me a replacement. Even that did not go smoothly (somehow they forgot to process my order), and it is only thanks to Sarah from TiVo Support in this forum that she made it happen for me to get the replacement right before the long weekend. Thanks Sarah!


----------

